# Arcteryx Atom LT vs Patagonia Nano air vs Patagonia Nano air HYBRID



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Any experience with these? I recently had the chance to try the Patagonia Nano air HYBRID but it didn't look warm enough. However I liked the fit and feeling. 
What would you received as mid layer? 
Any real difference respect usual fleece?
Thanks


----------



## Osilii (Feb 26, 2018)

I have been using the Arcteryx Atom LT for the past 3 seasons and find it plenty warm when you have a good merino base layer (200-250 weight). I typically wear the Atom LT under my Arcteryx Rush shell. This combo has held up in everything from Niseko pow to New York ice riding. 

The key advantage I have found over fleece is breathability, especially if you are also doing any hiking (in-bounds, sidecountry, backcountry) or if you just happen to run warm (like me). Another nice advantage of jackets like the Atom LT is the additional wind protection in support of your shell.

Not to add to any confusion, but I also checkout the Arcteryx Proton LT. I feel like the Proton LT breathes better than the Atom LT and fits more comfortably in the sleeves and mid section. The Proton may also be slightly warmer. ?

Cheers,


----------



## elho (Dec 13, 2019)

Osilii said:


> I have been using the Arcteryx Atom LT for the past 3 seasons and find it plenty warm when you have a good merino base layer (200-250 weight). I typically wear the Atom LT under my Arcteryx Rush shell. This combo has held up in everything from Niseko pow to New York ice riding.


That's good to hear. I'm currently researching mid-layer options as I just replaced my good old, but insulated, jacket with a Arcteryx Rush for this season and I already do own an Atom LT for a couple years, that I however only have used for all kind of outdoor activities other than snowboarding so far.
Knowing how good it works at warming you the second you put it on, my concern is that it may be too warm and an Atom SL more appropiate unless its really cold. 



Osilii said:


> Not to add to any confusion, but I also checkout the Arcteryx Proton LT. I feel like the Proton LT breathes better than the Atom LT and fits more comfortably in the sleeves and mid section. The Proton may also be slightly warmer. ?


Yeah, I've also been told the Proton LT being more breathable, and after briefly waering it in a shop comparing to my Atom LT, I can say it definitely is warmer.
The material is thicker as well, Its like about the same difference between Atom SL and LT like between Atom LT and Proton LT.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The Proton LT breathes significantly better than the Atom, which is impressive given it's also warmer and a tougher face fabric. Downside is wind blows straight through it, which makes sense given the breathability. 

Proton - High output insulated mid layer, more athletic fit, abrasion resistant outer. Somewhat 'specific' piece, designed around climbing. 
Atom - Generalist insulated mid layer, more casual fit, lighter and more packable.Everyone should own a jacket like this, just so versatile. The proton only really makes sense if you need that high output breathability, doesn't look or feel as good IMO.


----------



## elho (Dec 13, 2019)

Phedder said:


> The Proton LT breathes significantly better than the Atom, which is impressive given it's also warmer and a tougher face fabric.


So, would you say that this significantly better breathability offsets the extra warmth and results in running less hot than in the Atom LT when riding (ie. not just sitting idle on a old school open chair lift in a storm ) and a non-insulated breathable hard shell (e.g. GoreTex Pro 3L) on top of it?

The effect of opening main and pit zips on the hard shell sure gonna be more noticeable given the following:


Phedder said:


> Downside is wind blows straight through it, which makes sense given the breathability.


Yeah, not much of an issue though, as you have your hard shell over it to keep the wind out, if needed.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

elho said:


> So, would you say that this significantly better breathability offsets the extra warmth and results in running less hot than in the Atom LT when riding (ie. not just sitting idle on a old school open chair lift in a storm ) and a non-insulated breathable hard shell (e.g. GoreTex Pro 3L) on top of it?
> 
> The effect of opening main and pit zips on the hard shell sure gonna be more noticeable given the following:
> 
> Yeah, not much of an issue though, as you have your hard shell over it to keep the wind out, if needed.


Yeah I'd say the breathability offsets the extra warmth for sure. Honestly I don't feel like the Atom actually breathes that well, really just from the fleece side panels rather than through the insulation itself. So yes the Proton runs a bit warmer, but it also dumps the excess heat far better and as you said, opening up your shell a bit will help that even further. For me the Proton is perfect for something like winter fat biking, whereas I've found myself to overheat in the Atom on climbs. 

I run hot though so haven't found a need for the Proton on the hill. I'm usually in a merino or merino blend base layer, Patagonia performance better sweater (I think fleece breathes much better than the Atom) and my shell. Cold days I have warmer base layers, or then swap to the Atom, but when it's cold enough for that I'm not too worried about breathability because I won't be sweating at -20C hah.


----------



## elho (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks! I tend to run hot as well. I'm gonna put the Atom LT in the bacakpack for sure, plus some extra base layer as an alternative on the first day - worst case the Atom will only be used when some lift stops right at the most exposed point.  
Based on that experience, I'll then know how much less warm, if any at all, alternative mid-layer may be a useful addition for those cold, but not extreme days.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

I really like the Atom LT from about 30-50 degrees F, colder than that and I break out the Cerium LT, I use smartwool base with both.


----------



## elho (Dec 13, 2019)

elho said:


> I'm gonna put the Atom LT in the bacakpack for sure, plus some extra base layer as an alternative on the first day - worst case the Atom will only be used when some lift stops right at the most exposed point.


I did that and benig lucky with the lifts, it only served as extra cushoning for my camera on those days that I took that with me. 
On the coldest day (-9 C in the valley), I did put the Atom LT Jacket on for a test (over very thin (old) Odlo base layer and thin to medium fleece shirt) in the morning, it was great for the first chair lift ride up, but even a short mellow run from its top to the gondola further up was enough, to make things too warm.

What worked well in those and also a bit warmer conditions (with thinner shirt under it) is the Atom SL vest. Being a vest helped in this use case and it felt notably more breathable than the LT Jacket.
Only on the afternoon of the warmest day (maybe 2-3 C in the valley) on a sun-exposed slope I did away with that as well and went withot mid-layer.


----------

